# Enhancements To Your Diy Eliquid



## ET (5/12/13)

stole this from another forum where it was stolen from facebook after being stolen from the same forum 

*A- Tobacco Absolute (ALC) (Contains EM)*– You can buy this premade from TFA1% in most tobaccos; makes it “pop”. It’s that “missing element”.

*Purified Medical Inhalation Saline .5%* – 1 drop per 10ml (Bakery and Tobaccos) Adds body and enhances juice. May add salty note.

*EM = Ethyl Maltol *– Crystals to liquid - 1/4 tsp. to 10 ml warm PG or PGA (Some say VG will work)Tiny Bit (A fraction of 1% in your mix) - Gives a "body" to the vapor and may slightly reduce sharp notes.A Bit (Close to 1% +/- in your mix) - As above but will take the edge off sharp notes and may very slightly sweeten.A Bunch (1%-5% of your total mix) - As above plus sweetenA Load (10%+ of your total mix) - Cotton Candy flavor (EM info written by Hoosier)

*ACV*= Apple Cider Vinegar – 1-2 drops per 5ml (Tobaccos)

*Lemon Juice* - 1-2 drop per 5 ml (Fruits)

*Sour TFA* – Malic Acid 20% solution. 1-2 drops per 10Ml Makes Fruits “pop”

*Tart and Sour* – (Citric and Malic Acid) 1-2 drops per 10Ml (Higher % creates Jolly Rancher-like effect) Makes fruits “pop”

*Menthol – Crystals to liquid *– 50/50 in PG or VG. Start a 2% (Some say 5%) – depends on how much you like menthol.1 drop to 10ml brightens fruits with menthol actually tasted

*Vape Wizard (MTS)* More,Thicker,Smoother– .5-2% - Smooth’s things out, cuts down harshness, creates body. Can dull flavors, use sparingly. (Possibly Oakwood flavoring)-patkinHoosier says; “MTS Vape Wizard, aka VW. MTS is supposed to stand for More Thicker Smoother. It can help some mixes produce more vapor. (Some flavorings actually reduce vapor production) It can smooth or help blend flavors together. I use it in the 1 drop per 10ml to 1 drop per 3ml range, but usually start closer to the middle at 1 drop per 5ml to see if it will do a darn thing to the mix. Sometimes it seems to work wonders, but I've never had it make a mix worse”.

*Bitter Wizard* – .5-2% - 1 drop to 10ml - Removes sweetness, adds dryness. May hurt blend (start with small batch).Hoosier says; “Bitter Wizard. This makes things bitter. Mostly useful for tobacco blends, but sometimes a bit of bitter will make things much more flavorful. Again 1 drop per 10ml to 1 drop per 2ml is a useful range. I usually start at the tiny 1 drop per 10ml and work up if it is needed”.

*Magic Mask *– .5-2% - Reduces acid perception without modifying PH. Adds mouthfeel.Hoosier says; “Magic Mask. This is weird stuff and I find it is more likely to hurt the taste of a mix than to help it. It can take really sharp notes down and make them palatable. I usually start over if I have used this in a mix and it helps and always start over if I have used this in a mix and it makes it worse. It may work better for you than me. This is the last thing I ever try on a mix”.

*Smooth* - .5-2% - Rounds out any harsh edges, provide a thick mouthfeel, softens the high notes of your blend while boosting your background notes.

*Sweetener’s* - Sucralose (Most Common) – Better Stevia (Alternative – some say chemical taste) 1-2 Drops per 10 ml or 1% adds strength in flavor and sweetens greatly. (Remember; less is more, start small) – Mostly used in fruits, candy, and bakery flavors.

Other Sweetener Options – TFA Marshmallow- adds moistness and sweetens. TFA Molasses adds sweetness + a trace spice. TFA Brown Sugar Extra – adds sweetness. Some custards and Vanillas have also been used (Also known to brighten other flavors).

*Ethyl Vanillin 10% Solution* – Crystals to liquid – ¼ tsp to 10ml PG? UnsureGreat sweetener + Vanilla taste.

*Caryophyllene Oxide TFA 1% PG – .5-1%* - Adds a woody notes to tobaccos and mixes well with some fruits. - eikon

*AP* = Acetyl Pyrazine 10% soulution – .5-2% Adds a bready/nutty note (Can turn into Frito taste if overused) Use sparingly.

*Aldehyde* – L-14 Peach – TFA - Diluted to 1% - Use at .5-1% Be extremely careful with undiluted solution. Adds “a very dry, not sweet, peachy note” - eikon

*TH*= Throat hit - “Capella's Horchata, want2vape's Caramel #2” Also, some cinnamon’s. - 

*PGA*= Pure Grain Alcohol (Everclear/151 Rum/Vodka - high proof) 1-2 drops per 5 ml = Throat Hit

*Side Notes*
Higher vg mixes 50%+; flavors are less intense – May require more flavor

70pg-30vg seems to be the commercial "norm".

Too much flavor will create flat taste…adding more flavor will most likely not “make it better”.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

